# Help??



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

We are hoping to be getting a puppy from a litter due the beginning of June. I was curious about the parents Pedigree, I can see there are quite a few champions but other than that, I am clueless lol (new to all this). Could someone help me out?? Thanks...

This is the Sire:
English Golden Retriever American Golden Retriever studs

And here is the Dam:Carmens Pedigree. A full American Golden

Thanks again!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't evaluate the pedigree well but it looks from their website Dad is overstandard though.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry, but that breeder's website rubs me the wrong way. It all just sounds so fishy to me, it just does not feel right to me personally. 
For you breeders out there, is it customary to breed dogs that have only preliminary hips/elbows and some prelim. eye clearances done at age 18 months? On the main website is a bred couple, both underage, only preliminary hip/elbow and the dam also prelim eye cerf. and expecting a litter on May 28. The sire is 18 months, no age given on the mom anywhere. Also a lot of the male dogs are well over the AKC weight and height standard. 
I personally would not buy from them, but I am no expert, never claimed to be an expert. Just my personal opinion. 
If I am wrong, I apologize, just going with my own personal gut feeling here.


----------

